# do Bolivian Rams need something smooth to lay eggs on?



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sorry if this is covered elsewhere, but I don't have time to re-read 73 pages of the BRC thread 

Anyway, one of my rams (there are four in a 4 ft. tank) last week made a nice little depression under a very large anubias! Should I put something smooth in or near it--a small rock or piece of flower pot?

Thanks!

peter


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

I think Dr. Ian Malcolm said it best: "I'm simply saying that life, uh... finds a way."

cough. :lol: which is to say that they'll get by without. My Bolivians usually spawn on the smooth rocks I've given them, however recently I've found them guarding a pit of wrigglers when I never saw any eggs. All of my rocks in that tank were in plain view and I was checking them regularly because I'd seen them in breeding colours which means they spawned on something else (possibly driftwood) less smooth because it was better hidden than the rocks they'd used many times before. They might just be getting ready to use the anubias if that's where they've been digging. Anyway if you can easily provide them with a smooth rock they'll appreciate it, if not they'll manage with what they've got.


----------



## iplaydrums1 (Apr 16, 2008)

smooth smooth smooth gravel or fine sands, with plants. thats how *** heard it done best.

each has their own way though.

gotta breed em somehow.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *peterl*,

My experiance is with geos and dwarf acaras. My geos pretty much only lay eggs on driftwood, while my dwarf acaras lay thiers on river rocks aboiut the size of my fist.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

:lol: well no one will blame you for not searching the BRC thread.

One of my females will only spawn on flat stones, but my other pair will spawn on stones, horizontal driftwood, and low leaves of broad leaved plants. They have acted like they were going to lay in depressions in the sand but never have.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine always spawn on the same flat rock, every time. Once the wigglers are ready, they move them to depressions in the sand.

Kim


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> I don't have time to re-read 73 pages of the BRC thread


 :lol: I can't blame you for that, haha! I think lots of Bolivian owners think the same abouth this and I recently noticed the number of Bolivian related questions gained.

Mine also prefer a stone to spawn on and dig pits around the stone. If stones aren't available they also spawn on a broad leave, driftwood and occasionally the substrate.


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

Dutch Dude said:


> > I don't have time to re-read 73 pages of the BRC thread
> 
> 
> :lol: I can't blame you for that, haha! I think lots of Bolivian owners think the same abouth this and I recently noticed the number of Bolivian related questions gained.
> ...


Off topic - do you think it would be best to start a new thread and use the first couple of posts for things like the sexing guide & FAQs? I know all the info's in the huge thread but it might be easier if it were better organized...


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> Off topic - do you think it would be best to start a new thread and use the first couple of posts for things like the sexing guide & FAQs? I know all the info's in the huge thread but it might be easier if it were better organized...


Well I don't know if this is wise or not. *The BRC treat still runs and people can still ask their questions and they will be answered! *I do think the large number of Bolivian related posts can irritate the other members on the SA board who aren't interested in the specie. Original this was one of the reasons why the BRC treat is started. I don't think it is doable to organise the BRC treat. Lots of pics and lots of personal experiences so not a think that can be organised. Right now there are 2 articles in the profile section and soon a 3th one (from Ed) will be added. So if you have limited time you can reed the articles and ask remaining questions in the BRC treat and if you want to read personal experiences, see pics of tanks and fish and want to learn all the ins and outs I suggest to reed the BRC treat :wink:


----------

